# Happy Birthday Just Whisper



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birth day I hope its great!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a Happy Birthday, Just Whisper!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday J.W.!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Just Whisper!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Just Whisper!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Just Whisper I hope it is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, JW!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm whispering this birthday poem to you:

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Just Whisper!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day Jw!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Forever 25!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! ( Please read aloud in a sing-song voice)


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you had a fantastic birthday Just Whisper


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy birthday


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy belated birthday


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday.
(love the zombies singing)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey everyone...I hadn't been on here in awhile. But I wanted to thank everyone who remembered my birthday and sent me birthday wishes. They must have worked because I had a great birthday. I also really loved the zombie puppets singing.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

